# Low orders that are on your way



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

You're about to drive somewhere and get an order that's lower than you usually accept. but it's on your way. Would you accept it ?


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I'm not even wearing a shirt in my GrubHub photo


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm gonna go with yes, within reason.

I'll take a slightly lower amount than usual if it's on the way, especially if it's a restaurant that's usually ready on arrival and the drop off looks simple. But if it's a minimum fare, probably not.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Needs to be at least $1/mile. This rule has ZERO exceptions. I’ll not go under $1/mile, I’d rather deadhead.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

I will accept addons if the restaurant is the same, or is in the same strip mall.
The $/mile has to be better even, than the original, because it will usually be a low $ amount.

One point I'd like to make, and I haven't yet been able to give a definitive answer yet. It has to do mostly with GH, because they are the ones that I have had this happen to me.
DD almost not at all to never, and UE I haven't done in years. In fact I had them delete my account.
So, say I'm on my way to deliver. I get another order, not one that I would pick up on my way, but rather pick up after dropping off my current delivery.
I am not sure if the miles quoted for the new delivery are from where I am at at the moment it was offered to me, or is the distance (total) calculated from my
upcoming dropoff point????? And just to make it clearer, lets assume that the pickup is in the opposite direction of where I am currently going to drop off.

I will really have to take notice of this when it happens again.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

It depends. Sometimes I get a good order that takes me to a slower area. I’m willing to accept an order for less than $1 a mile if it gets me back to where I want to be. But I have my dignity. I won’t take a no tip order no matter what.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Absolutely not. The bad order will screw over the good order and make them both late.

Now if it's another decent order, yes.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

I don't haul poop, sorry. : P


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Very rarely and only if it’s an add on. Most always no. The other night I had an add on for $3.50 and it was literally 2 townhouses away from the good offer so I took it. Walked a few steps so why not, it was basically the same trip +$3.50. That’s a rare exception though.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

I had a 4.5 mile delivery that paid $2
Then amazingly I got an add on offer for an extra $1 for 2 more miles 

I said hell yes

that’s easy money $1 extra for just 2 miles

I felt like I Highway robbed Uber on that one


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Only if its from the same resturant and both dropoffs are real close to one another


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Is there a setting i need to change because GrubHubs app doesn't keep the phone screen on like every other app... my phone screen goes black after 20 seconds


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Is there a setting i need to change because GrubHubs app doesn't keep the phone screen on like every other app... my phone screen goes black after 20 seconds


DD & GH have the same problem. They do not keep the screen on. I have downloaded an app for that.
Keep Screen On. From Play Store.
It has a widget that you can put on the homepage so you don't have to launch the app every time. It toggles on off.
Alternatively, you can keep GoogleMaps going, and they do keep the screen on.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Is there a setting i need to change because GrubHubs app doesn't keep the phone screen on like every other app... my phone screen goes black after 20 seconds


Do you have a Korean POS Samsung?


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> DD & GH have the same problem. They do not keep the screen on. I have downloaded an app for that.
> Keep Screen On. From Play Store.
> It has a widget that you can put on the homepage so you don't have to launch the app every time. It toggles on off.
> Alternatively, you can keep GoogleMaps going, and they do keep the screen on.


Ok, wow.

I've just been using the Google navigation if I'm delivering something, but have Uber up, otherwise.

I like that the tips are applied to your balance upon drop-off on GH, but that's about the only thing.


----------

